
Will Crazy Market Moves Kill IPOs and Slash VC Investment? - antr
http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/220305?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+entrepreneur%2Flatest+%28Entrepreneur+Update%29
======
briandear
Nope. Money will be made in all kinds of markets.

